# "V-Cube" or "Cubikon" 5x5x5 Cube ?



## Phisherman (Feb 8, 2009)

Hello ! Im new in this forum and from germany. So please apologize my english speech.

My question is:
Which from these 2 Cube is better?
Is the V-Cube which costs 10€ more worth it?

Maybe somebody has experience with this cube manufacturers.

V-Cube

Cubikon

THX for your requests !!!

EDIT: The Professors cube is in my experience too expensive. So i dont buy it.


----------



## Sir E Brum (Feb 8, 2009)

https://v-cubes.com/ecom/home.php?cat=248

V-Cube is only 5 Euro more.

The other one looks like an Eastsheen. I do not own either one, but from what I have heard, V-Cube is better. I would pay the 5 extra Euro for it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (Feb 8, 2009)

V-Cube > Eastsheen
Definitely worth it.


----------



## Phisherman (Feb 8, 2009)

Thank you for your fast answers.

But one last question: Is Eastsheen a "No-Name" manufacturer? I mean bad quality and so on...


----------



## Kidstardust (Feb 8, 2009)

Buy the v5. the other one is like the rubiks 4x4 a mess.....


----------



## Samlambert (Feb 8, 2009)

Phisherman said:


> Thank you for your fast answers.
> 
> But one last question: Is Eastsheen a "No-Name" manufacturer? I mean bad quality and so on...



Eastsheen is Eastsheen, and their cubes are good quality, but V-Cubes are apparently better, Meffert's are also quite good too I've heard.


----------



## jcuber (Feb 9, 2009)

As far as I know, mefferts is only good for 4x4 (not the mini one) and megaminxes. I have a mefferts 4x4, and it is the best 4x4, but I believe that their 5x5 is the same as the rubik's one, just with screws.


----------



## JLarsen (Feb 9, 2009)

Before reading anything said, V cube is better than any 5x5 out today.

After reading everything said, V cube is better than any 5x5 out today.

mkay?


----------



## crazyasianskills (Feb 9, 2009)

I'm interested in trying the Mefferts 5x5, anyone own one?


----------



## lalalala (Feb 9, 2009)

those prices are very high for those cubes taht you can get for cheaper at other stores


----------



## coolmission (Feb 9, 2009)

The second cube is indeed an Eastsheen. It is quite good actually, but the V-Cube is still a bit better.

Btw: If you have any questions regarding cubikon, let me know. I order there a lot.


----------



## Nuceria (May 30, 2009)

definitely buy the v-cube, especially since they're having a huge anniversary sale right now. get a collection while you're at it.


----------



## Unknown.soul (May 30, 2009)

02-08-2009 11:34 AM 

He might have already made the decision.


----------



## panyan (May 30, 2009)

i own two v5's and two eastsheen 5x5x5's. At first the eastsheens are nicer, but they wear out quickly and lock up can cannot cut corners, save yourself the trouble and go with vcube right away.


----------



## anythingtwisty (May 30, 2009)

i have a mefferts 5x5x5, and if you can deal with the weight, it is a great cube. it can cut multiple layer corners, but it actually popped on me once. as in, it exploded. it is 30$, which is much too expensive even with free shipping (its also adjustable with screws)


----------



## panyan (May 31, 2009)

anythingtwisty said:


> i have a mefferts 5x5x5, and if you can deal with the weight, it is a great cube. it can cut multiple layer corners, but it actually popped on me once. as in, it exploded. it is 30$, which is much too expensive even with free shipping (its also adjustable with screws)



i am getting a clone mefferts on my b-day (10.6)


----------



## zip_dog12 (Oct 8, 2009)

panyan said:


> anythingtwisty said:
> 
> 
> > i have a mefferts 5x5x5, and if you can deal with the weight, it is a great cube. it can cut multiple layer corners, but it actually popped on me once. as in, it exploded. it is 30$, which is much too expensive even with free shipping (its also adjustable with screws)
> ...



So, is/was it any good? I need a new 5x5x5, my eastsheen is worn out, and the V-cube is just too expensive. I need either a Meffert's or a QJ but can't decide. :confused: XP


----------



## LNZ (Oct 8, 2009)

No, I do not own a Mefferts or QJ 5x5 or a Rubik's brand 5x5. There's no need to now, as I own a white V5. But before buying the V5, I did buy a black and a white ES 5x5 and to start it off, a knockoff white ES 5x5.


----------



## riffz (Oct 8, 2009)

The prices at that shop are ridiculous...


----------



## panyan (Oct 8, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> V-Cube > Eastsheen
> Definitely worth it.



yep, get the vcube



zip_dog12 said:


> panyan said:
> 
> 
> > anythingtwisty said:
> ...



the ultra value one i got from DX (mefferts clone) broke after about 10 solves, the screw keeps coming out of the core!


----------



## Jake Gouldon (Oct 8, 2009)

@ zip dog: Save up and get the v-5. It is worth every penny.


----------

